# JCM 800 Combo Feet



## BadCo73 (Jan 17, 2009)

I do not know if this in the right section but I just got a Marshall JCM800 combo that is missing the feet on the bottom of the amp, what I was wondering is where can I get the correct feet for this amp? If anyone could help me with this it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

There is a local company that supplies this type of thing. I'm not sure if they will have the "exact" feet, but they will at least have a decent selection.

Catalog, prices and shipping info are on their website.

Q-Components loudspeakers & audio products

Cheers

Dave


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I bought some rubber feet for a homemade pedalboard on ebay. 

$3 or $4 at the most. 

Otherwise check mojotone.com


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

any marshall dealer can order them


----------

